# Meet Loki



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

On July 7th we found Loki, He is the sweetest tamest best hedige ever save for my Nyx only she isn't so tame though is getting there. We actually went to a pet auction to see the exotic exotic animals but boom they had hedgehogs.. Of course not able to help ourselves against this little one.. We went ahead and downgraded Nyx's four level cage to a 2ft by 2ft for both of them. He is now working on potty training and getting adjusted. The ladies that had him were so helpful and even gave us a grab bag for him to go home with. We were going to get a girl but by the time we found out about it, we just went with Loki as he kept tugging at our heart strings. So now the fun part.. below is pictures of Loki

He is 8 weeks almost & mixes up a lot making us believe he is Nyx. Though a quick look on his side and we can find out who it is lol. His mother was a Pinto and his father was a reverse snow flake? lol I thought that was cool as I love the snowflake color pattern ones.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I love the name Loki, I have a beardie with the same name.. & what a cute little hedgie your Loki is!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Loki really is precious!

But ... just a little concern, you shouldn't let them be together at all. Breeding can happen in only a few seconds & even if they don't breed, being so close can just frustrate them both. 

With the cage, you will want to make sure there is not a way for them to be able to touch each other. They can be relatively close (my boy's cage is a few inches away from my girls, but they can't even stretch & touch. From what I understand, if they are too close it can also be frustrating. 

So....just be really careful. I don't even get my boy & girl out at the same time. Other than that, he really looks precious.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dawww  new friends! Congrats!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Loki is just precious!


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

PJM said:


> Loki really is precious!
> 
> But ... just a little concern, you shouldn't let them be together at all. Breeding can happen in only a few seconds & even if they don't breed, being so close can just frustrate them both.
> 
> ...


Epps.. Well I made sure that they weren't trying to do anything together and he never tried to mount or even go by Nyx much at all.. Nyx was the one curious of him.. but I didn't know that, that would be frustrating to them but I kinda get why lollol. Thank you so much for letting me know that, now time to readjust the living conditions to where neither will be aggravated. They each have their own cage but they are a bit closer though I have almost 9in of chloroplast to going up the walls.



panda said:


> I love the name Loki, I have a beardie with the same name.. & what a cute little hedgie your Loki is!


Hehe ya my boyfriend Judge named him, lol first he wanted to name him sonic :roll: but I convinced him otherwise lol.



DexterTheHog said:


> Dawww  new friends! Congrats!


Hehe thanks Dexter, he is really a doll and so sweet. He actually lets me pet his cheek and cuddle him ... It's so sweet and btw AWESOME photo for the picture contest.. that was the cutest thing EVER


----------

